# Over The Garden Wall Town Tune



## tanisha23 (Mar 26, 2020)

I figured I put this here b/c I know sometimes people search for town tunes on Google to help them with their town tune. I know I've done it at some point

I made a rendition of Into the Unknown from the Over the Garden Wall OST since my villager's name and my Island's name are references to the show. 

I think it sounds pretty similar. Whoever decides to use it, if anyone decides to use it can be the judge of that.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Mar 26, 2020)

Omg I love over the garden wall! I think this sounds so similar I deff just changed my tune to this! Thanks~


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 26, 2020)

TortimerCrossing said:


> Omg I love over the garden wall! I think this sounds so similar I deff just changed my tune to this! Thanks~



Thank you <3


----------

